# [SPN] Misrepresentation Of Gurbani By Vested Interests



## Admin (Jun 23, 2009)

<!--	If you can't see this message properly, then you are unable to see HTML formatted emails.  Please change your setting in the control panel to receive the community bulletin in Text format. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions 	--><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; ch{censored}t=ISO-8859-1" /><html><head><style type="text/css" id="vbulletin_css">/*** vBulletin 3.8.1 CSS* Style: 'Web Chat 370'; Style ID: 17*/@import url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/"clientscript/vbulletin_css/style-09680895-00017.css");</style><link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="clientscript/vbulletin_important.css?v=381" /></head><body><table><br /><tr><br /><td><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><img border="0" src="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/logo.png"></a><br><br /><br /><strong>$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!</strong><br /><br />This week SPN crossed an important milestone. We crossed a One Lakh Posts mark which coincides with the celebration of fifth year of learning at SPN. We are ever so grateful for your patronage over the years and look forward to same support from your side in coming years as we move forward with the grace of Almighty. Its important to stay connected. So, again we invite you to visit us soon. Thank you.<br /><br /><br /><h3>Featured Topic</h3><br /><h2>Misrepresentation of Gurbani by Vested Interests</h2> by Prof Devinder Singh Chahal, PhD<br />Snapshot: The writer says...<br />Introduction<br />Guru Nanak (1469-1539) laid the foundation of Sikhi (Sikhism) during the 15th century, the Period of Renaissance (between 14th and 17th century) when the scientists were challenging some of the concepts of the Church in Europe. During this period Guru Nanak was busy in challenging the ancient mythology and rituals in which the peoples of South Asia were shackled for centuries. I am proud to claim that it was Guru Nanak who promulgated a scientific and logical philosophy during the 15th century for the world to create a sense of morality to establish peace on this earth. The irony is that after five centuries if we examine the effect of teachings of Guru Nanak on humanity in general and on the Sikhs in particular, it will not be difficult to come to the conclusion that what the Sikhs are doing today is exactly contrary to the Nanakian Philosophy [1].<br /><br />Causes<br />It happened so because of the absence of preaching of Gurbani and Sikhism in their real perspective by the so-called custodians of Sikhism after the end of era of the Sikh Gurus in 1708. After the time of Banda Bahadur majority of the Sikhs were living in the forests and during this period preaching of Gurbani and Sikhism, and control of the Sikh institutions fell into the hands of the Biprans (Who work against the Nanakian Philosophy). This situation continued to be in the same state even during the reign of Maharaja Ranjit Singh and thereafter. During the Singh Sabha Movement some attempts were made to interpret Gurbani and represent Sikhism in their real perspective by some dedicated Sikh scholars. Soon this movement was taken over by the Sikh scholars who were heavily burdened with the ancient philosophy, mythology and Bipreet (Ritualism or practices which are contrary to the Nanakian Philosophy). During this period the use of discriminating intellect (Babaek Budhi) to find the truth was discouraged and was declared as sin by the Biprans. It is still happening so during the Age of Science...<br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/essays-on-sikhism/1191-misrepresentation-gurbani-sikh-religion-vested-interests.html">[Click Here to Read & Reply to Full Article at the Forum]</a><br /><br /><br />Gurfateh,<br /><br /><br />Aman Singh<br />Sikh Philosophy Network<br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/">Visit Sikh Philosophy Network</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/daily-hukumnama-sikh.html">Daily Hukumnama</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/gurmat-vichaar-project/">Gurmat Vichaar Project</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/sikh-toolbar-sikh.html">Download Sikhism Toolbar</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/local_links.php">Gurbani MP3 Downloads</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/homepage.php?pageid=books-store">Book Store</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/showgroups.php">Meet Forum Leaders</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/homepage.php?pageid=sendinvites">Invite Your Friends</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/sendmessage.php">Contact Us</a><br /><br /></td><br /></tr><br /></table><br /><table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tr>	<td class="tcat" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><font size="4" face="arial,helvetica"><B>Sikh Philosophy Network Newsletter</b></a></td></tr><tr>	<td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 24-06-2009.<br /><br />Activity since 12-06-2009 </td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><thead><tr>	<td class="thead"><b>Title:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Starter:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Start Date:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Replies:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Views:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Last Post:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Username:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads posted most recently --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25523">Just For ??? Well for Big and for Small</a><br />I worked on one of the jig saw puzzles that uses drop and drag with Flash. Once you complete it then ...</td>	<td>aad0002</td>	<td>24-06-2009</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>26</td>	<td>01:29 AM, 24-06-2009</td>	<td>aad0002</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25514">Guru’s Sojourn</a><br />Following          the death of Aurangzeb, Prince Muazzam declared himself emperor and assumed     ...</td>	<td>kds1980</td>	<td>23-06-2009</td>	<td>2</td>	<td>36</td>	<td>06:35 AM, 24-06-2009</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25512">The tremors of 1984 catastrophe continue to rock the resilient Sikhs, says Panthic</a><br />The tremors of 1984 catastrophe continue to rock the resilient Sikhs, says Panthic Conference 	 	  / ...</td>	<td>kds1980</td>	<td>23-06-2009</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>30</td>	<td>04:20 AM, 23-06-2009</td>	<td>kds1980</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25511">Chand rises, shines for Fiza again</a><br />Well kds ji - You received a response </td>	<td>kds1980</td>	<td>23-06-2009</td>	<td>4</td>	<td>31</td>	<td>09:34 AM, 23-06-2009</td>	<td>aad0002</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25510">Sikhs cutting their hair.</a><br />This article was written in 2007 and so isn't exactly hot-off-the-presses, but I have read similar ...</td>	<td>Ozarks</td>	<td>23-06-2009</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>41</td>	<td>03:48 AM, 23-06-2009</td>	<td>Ozarks</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most replies --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8828">Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh</a><br />Grief is half of old age. /  /  / Be very cautious of cold in the beginning of winter          and ...</td>	<td>randip singh</td>	<td>24-05-2006</td>	<td>602</td>	<td>34740</td>	<td>10:09 PM, 24-05-2009</td>	<td>randip singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8550">How Many Sikhs Have Married Out Of Caste/Race?</a><br />To help you understand more Desperate Girl, if you really love your boyfriend and you want to be ...</td>	<td>randip singh</td>	<td>12-04-2006</td>	<td>572</td>	<td>12883</td>	<td>10:09 AM, 06-06-2009</td>	<td>The Girl Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=23665">Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh</a><br /></td>	<td>randip singh</td>	<td>24-05-2006</td>	<td>545</td>	<td>29515</td>	<td>01:20 PM, 11-12-2008</td>	<td>randip singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16532">Creation in Islam</a><br />Thanks for you humble gesture . / Please keep it up to pursue the truth but nothing but truth.The ...</td>	<td>azizrasul</td>	<td>03-08-2007</td>	<td>449</td>	<td>25068</td>	<td>02:38 PM, 09-06-2009</td>	<td>jaspi</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19100">Nanak is The Guru, Nanak is The Lord Himself.</a><br />Please use a civil tongue. (aad0002)</td>	<td>Sikh80</td>	<td>07-01-2008</td>	<td>440</td>	<td>30083</td>	<td>08:06 AM, 07-03-2009</td>	<td>onewithinall</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most views --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2015">Sikhism And Tattoos</a><br />pk70 ji /  / It is OK to be in disagreement. No offense is ever taken. </td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>19-02-2005</td>	<td>225</td>	<td>43742</td>	<td>10:42 AM, 16-10-2008</td>	<td>aad0002</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=4981">Sikh Girls: A Confused Lot. Are Parents To Blame?</a><br />Dear writer . Let us not jump to the conclusion with people who were aginst humanity as a whole. We ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>12-07-2005</td>	<td>335</td>	<td>34387</td>	<td>08:59 AM, 24-05-2009</td>	<td>jaspi</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2002">Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen</a><br />He was the one who really make me feel the truth. /   /   /   /   / jaspi</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>18-02-2005</td>	<td>55</td>	<td>33224</td>	<td>05:35 AM, 30-05-2009</td>	<td>jaspi</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25375">Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen</a><br />He was the one who really make me feel the truth. /   /   /   /   / jaspi</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>18-02-2005</td>	<td>55</td>	<td>32927</td>	<td>05:35 AM, 30-05-2009</td>	<td>jaspi</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5653">Gurmat Sangeet - Sikh Musical Instruments</a><br />Could you please point out the errors and perhaps, provide us with sources? /  /  / Thanks. It would ...</td>	<td>rsingh</td>	<td>02-10-2005</td>	<td>5</td>	<td>31718</td>	<td>09:43 PM, 12-06-2009</td>	<td>aad0002</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with no replies yet --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25512">The tremors of 1984 catastrophe continue to rock the resilient Sikhs, says Panthic</a><br />The tremors of 1984 catastrophe continue to rock the resilient Sikhs, says Panthic Conference 	 	  / ...</td>	<td>kds1980</td>	<td>23-06-2009</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25510">Sikhs cutting their hair.</a><br />This article was written in 2007 and so isn't exactly hot-off-the-presses, but I have read similar ...</td>	<td>Ozarks</td>	<td>23-06-2009</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25509">Sikhism On Alcohol</a><br />*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnF-AUj8z_A[/"]YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.</td>	<td>Anonymous_Kaur</td>	<td>22-06-2009</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25508">Sant Baba Pehova Runs from Sangat</a><br />SANT BABA PEHOVA RUNNING FROM SNANGAT ABBOTSFORD CANADA / THROUGH BACK DOOR...FLEEING UNDER POLICE ...</td>	<td>Gyani Jarnail Singh</td>	<td>22-06-2009</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25499">Punjab attracts Rs.1450 crore record investment in non-conventional energy secto</a><br />Punjab attracts Rs.1450 crore record investment in non-conventional energy sector 	 	  / NAVDEEP     ...</td>	<td>kds1980</td>	<td>22-06-2009</td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" border="0" width="100%"><tr>	<td><font size="2" face="arial,helvetica"><b><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?c=1">Upcoming Events - SPN Calendar of Events</a>:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td><b>Single Day Events</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>27-06-2009:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=381&c=1">HAPPINESS IN YOUR LIFE  San Antonio, Texas USA</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=382&c=1">SEMINAR - BANDA SINGH BAHADUR Bristol UK</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td><b>Ranged Events</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>28-06-2009:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><span class="smallfont">(06-28 --> 07-12)</span> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=342&c=1">SIDAK - Faith Courage Discipline - Sikh Research Institute San Antonio Texas US</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td><b>Recurring Events</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>16-05-2009:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><span class="smallfont">(05-16-2009/12-26-2009)</span> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=347&c=1">NAAD YOGA CLASSES - Southall, UK</a><br /><i>(This event occurs every 1 week(s) on Saturday till 26-12-2009)</i></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>11-04-2009:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><span class="smallfont">(04-11-2009/06-28-2009)</span> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=346&c=1">New York City Cruise REGISTER Gursikh Speed Meeting June 27</a><br /><i>(This event occurs every 1 week(s) on Saturday till 28-06-2009)</i></li></ul></td></tr></table><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td><font size="2"  face="arial,helvetica" color=""><b>Upcoming Birthdays:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=867">khalsa1000</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=989">speedpro50</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1234">gskahlon79</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1480">Jay Rai</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=918">kanwaldeep singh</a></td></tr></table><br /><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2"><b>STATISTICS</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>We have had the following activity since 12-06-2009</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>127 New Members</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>117 New Threads</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>1,062 New Posts</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>0 New Polls</td></tr></table><br /><br /><hr><font size="2">To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscribe</a> and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".Currently, community updates are sent weekly.<br /><br />Best regards, The Sikh Philosophy Network Administrators.<br /><br /><br /></body></html>*


----------

